# How old are you?



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Why do I ask?

I drive a TTS, and in the last week I've spotted two others around my "ends". The curious thing is they were both being driven by ladies in what I would comfortably sit in the 55+ bracket. My car was also sourced from an older lady, who traded it in for a c63 AMG.

Of course there's absolutely nothing wrong with anyone owning anything, at any age! But it's just a head scratcher. I can't imagine a 60 year old lady pushing a TTS to it's limits, tearing up a B road, overtaking the Sunday driver that with a clap of the dsg fart. Obviously there are exceptions to every rule, but it's not the norm.

So, why? The other TT's look essentially identical to the untrained eye, so there's no discernable reason for this.

Thoughts?

Oh, I'm 35 and male btw. But I don't cut hair.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Late 50s,but could not afford a TT when I was younger and housing costs have got worse.Many of the younger people I work with are paying over £1K a month rent and dont even own a car.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

I got mine when I was 19, I'm 20 now. Prices were pretty reasonable for me to be honest.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 58 when I bought her & had her for 17 years. 8)... 58+17 = 75.
Hoggy.


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

63 now but every time I get in my TT I feel like a teenager!


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

29, know a couple of other mk3 TT owners who are around the same age. But I have also noticed that mk2/mk1 owners are usually younger than mk3, so I guess it is the matter of price also.


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

Number86 said:


> Why do I ask?
> 
> I drive a TTS, and in the last week I've spotted two others around my "ends". The curious thing is they were both being driven by ladies in what I would comfortably sit in the 55+ bracket. My car was also sourced from an older lady, who traded it in for a c63 AMG.
> 
> ...


I'm a 44 year old Male and don't have a hair on my head so I couldn't be any further from the "Stereotype" if their even still is such a thing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booree (Aug 22, 2011)

Shaninnik said:


> 29, know a couple of other mk3 TT owners who are around the same age. But I have also noticed that mk2/mk1 owners are usually younger than mk3, so I guess it is the matter of price also.


41 here ( with lots of hair ;P ) and I got my first TT when I was 35.
2018 TTS is my 3rd one in a row and loved all of them.

I have noticed your signature. May I ask how are you going about your warranty with all those mods in your car.
I ask because I would love to go Revo S1 but the warranty thing.
I had S1 in my previous TTS and it was worth every penny.
The only mods with the current one are SatNav and CarPlay.


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

Astra Coupe turbo stage 3 at 19
Astra vxr stage 3 at 20
VW Passat CC 2.0 tdi at 23
2012 Audi A4 2.0 tdi black edition at 24
Vx220 turbo at 25
2011 Audi A6 3.0 tdi Quattro at 27 (still current daily drive)
mk2 tts at 28 this replaced a VX220 turbo which I had for 3 and a bit years which did about 300 miles. 
Mk3 tts at 29 (fun car)


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Number86 said:


> Of course there's absolutely nothing wrong with anyone owning anything, at any age! But it's just a head scratcher. I can't imagine a 60 year old lady pushing a TTS to it's limits, tearing up a B road, overtaking the Sunday driver that with a clap of the dsg fart. Obviously there are exceptions to every rule, but it's not the norm.


OMG. I just suggest that if you value your xxxxx you do not mention that in the earshot of my 55 year old wife and friends of a similar age who all have 'sporty' cars and when the conditions allow exploit the car's potential to the full. I saw the blood visibly drain from the Audi salesman's face when my wife test drove an RS3. Times have changed and so should the stereotypes.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm 27. Have been a fan of the Mk3 TT since launch but only bought quite recently now they've dropped in to my price range.

When I was 25 I was running both an S5 V8 and Mk7 Golf GTD for a while, so feel like I'm getting more sensible in my older age :lol:


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

36 - MK3 TTRS
30 - MK2 TTS


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

46 here and love Audi and specifically the TT.

All other mk3 (non S and RS) TTs at work or on the roads are driven by women say 30 and up. Only see one other mk3 TTS and that is driven by a man who looks a bit younger than myself. So guess price and image has something to do with it when regarding the latest model.

Mk1 and mk2 tend to be driven by all sorts these days which is great to see and debunks the image problem the TT can have sometimes.

Btw aren't we mk3 TT owners mean't to be air hostesses now? I am not one of those btw nor a hairdresser come to that.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

OP, you clearly lack imagination 

I'm 55, and disabled, on my second TT as a daily driver, with a Z4 (E85) for fun. Also have a PPL fwiw.

A friend of mine's in his 70's and recently bought a 66 Mustang. Others the same age have a Sunbeam Tiger, E Type, Elan (series 2 iirc), MGB converted to take a 4.0 V8, and another (slightly younger) has a Griff 5.3 (yes, 5.3). Some of those won't be as quick as a TTS, but they'll all need more driver skill.

Never underestimate the old uns


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

47 and been driving either a mk2 or mk3 for 10 years.

And still absolutely no hair dressing or flight attendant skills whatsoever.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

Got my MK2 V6 TT at 27 and my MK3 TTS at 34.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm 17 and have been driver 25 years.
I see mostly women these days in TT, indeed wife has taken the TTS most days since xmas and left the SQ5 on the drive.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Late 30's here. 
By the way, could someone explain what's wrong with hairdressers and why should someone be ashamed of driving their car of choice?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Doesn't it depends on the model as to the slur?
Sure on the grand tour over the last few programs they called the TT RS a flight attendants cars.. and the base TT was the receptionist at the hairdressers...

"hairdressers car
A small 'sports car' (I use the term sports car loosely), featuring an underpowered engine. Predominantly owned by girls & 'metro' boys. Has more show than go. The occupants of these vehicles invariably buy them because they are "stylish" not because of any performance or convenience factors"

#hairdresser#hair dressers car#butch car#gay car#fast car#ferrari#audi tt


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

Aspriational owner in mid 40s.

I see some of the ages reported above for mk3 owners - I clearly made some poor career choices! How many of the 'younguns' have had to buy with finance (as opposed to could buy outright but elected not to)? Whilst I like cars they have always been a nice to have not a must have and always been bought out of money I had in the bank I could afford not to miss. It's taken until now for a TT, even a secondhand one to become affordable in this context for me.

Hairdresser - shorthand for vapid and superficial I suspect. As a Design graduate I am lured in by lovely looking things and I have always really admired the look of the TT right from mk1 but have also always wanted cars that purport to be more than a grey a-b box to be great at what they do first and then it's a huge bonus if it looks good whilst it does it. A 4X4 needs to be brilliant off road, a car that looks like a sports car needs to handle like one too. This variant seems to be the first that properly gets that right and hopefully the hostess/hairdresser thing is binned for good.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I still think PCPs are a mugs game, but it does what car makers like - sells cars and those sales are generally to people who would not normally be able to get a car of the same type/value the traditional way. Things have changed "old'ern" monthly bite size payments is the way the iPhone get roll.

The MK1 was shocking in terms of handling and dynamics, you could out corner it on a horse given its Golf 4 under pinnings. Shame Audi have gone evolution rather than revolution, but regardless it's no more german cars for me going forward.


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

44 and on my 3rd TT. My first one was a MK1 roadster and loved it, I've had a MK2 coupe and now onto a MK3 coupe. Always get the usual comments about hairdressers and it being a womens car. I did think about a different car after the MK2, but just couldn't find one that made me smile as much or looked (interior and exterior) as good. Before the TT, I would never of had the same car twice never mind 3 times, I always liked something different and thought people who did go for the same car again were boring!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: . Not anymore!!!!


----------



## K4RL (Feb 23, 2018)

The big 50 & loving it. [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Mebyon (Dec 12, 2017)

You are all youngsters!! my wife and I, both 69, have a Mk 3 - 2 litre TT Quattro roadster as our fun car. Prior to that we had a SLK preceded by 3 MX5's. I also ride a motorbike with 'purpose'. There is no age limit to having fun on wheels.

Grow old disgracefully.


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

55. Had a 25th Anniversary B7 S4 before (do miss the NA V8 soundtrack). Also have a '74 Triumph TR6 and a '12 Triumph Tiger Explorer (600 lbs and 137 HP - total old guy steed )


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Funny how it's said to be a woman's car yet almost all responses are from men.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

To the OP, my answer is "old enough"


----------



## 2k7smiffy (Feb 16, 2018)

Just picked up my Mk3 2L Petrol S Line, im 24 and had been aspiring to get a TT for years! 

Moved from an Audi A1.

And yeah, im male and not a hairdresser either


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

I have had an E Type Roadster, Corvette convertible & other supposedly performance cars some 40 years ago. I am now 67 & my partner of 25 years is a mere 66. We drive a TT S Line roadster & I must admit that I am nowhere near the boy race I used to be which is probably a good thing however, having driven most of my working life abroad, when my horns occasionally do come out there really isn't anywhere in this country that you can let of steam on the roads. I think the TTS exhaust conversion is what the TT needs and should be standard so I have made my conversion as previously posted. We only gave up track days in a 1972 S4 Lotus 7 2.3 Litre Duratec 4 years ago. So don't believe we're dead at 67!!


----------



## AWDRobert (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm 49. In Bucharest, only engineers drive MK3. I haven't seen any other than mine here, so far.


----------



## tom_mclaren (Jan 10, 2018)

Technically the wife's car, she bought it and drives it most, and she'll be 34 this year. I have 10 years on her and am relegated to the family car... Mostly...


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

60 and female. Had my first TT at 55, new mk2 and now mk3 also bought new. Why not before this? Couldn't afford it, won't buy on finance. Always liked "fast cars", have fond memories of belting round town in my 1275gt mini but without a doubt my favourite car for those of you who remember them was my RS2000. Loved it, especially as it had a 2.1 race engine in, managed to keep it for 7 years till it was finally nicked, never to be seen again. Shame as worth a lot of money now!


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Well, aren't you all just a bunch of old farts :lol: 
Glad to hear people are enjoying their cars properly at a more...refined age! Maybe I am indeed, stereotyping too much.

Couple of interesting points - The hairdresser thing. I'm not sure where it comes from, and it was literally the first thing one of my work colleagues said to me after he clocked the car. Hmm. Probably the "all show no go" image. However, anyone that's been in a TT knows that's not the case (though the last word in driving dynamics it is not).

Price - It's been pointed out by a few people, so I guess that's a significant barrier to entry. That and the younger lot, if they had the cash, would probably get the peoples favourite, the Golf R.

Shall we expand the thread?

Why did you buy your TT?


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Number86 said:


> Why did you buy your TT?


Didn't want by comparison the boring looking Golf R and the TTS at that time definetly had the edge in all departments.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Number86 said:


> Why did you buy your TT?


Just the best production car interior ever designed. Also the performance is quite good. Only 1 second slower in 0-60 than Ferrari F40, the poster-car of my childhood. And the looks. And the farting noise! And B&O...

I believe the people who created this masterpiece must be rewarded 8)


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Number86 said:


> Why did you buy your TT?


The intention was to buy a small car for my wife... everything changed when I first sat inside it. :lol: Well, it is still technically her car, but I guess I drive it much more often. One of the best production car interiors, performance and exhaust noise, exterior... cant think of a better car for that money.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Number86 said:


> Why did you buy your TT?


35 here. Bought because it offers the best compromise for a fun/quick/reasonably practical car, without breaking the bank. Not a lot of alternatives IMO that are on the sporty side and remain practical (& not too thirsty).


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

olly2016 said:


> Number86 said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you buy your TT?
> ...


For me there is a problem with the interior, its all great and definitely one of the best, but the damn steering wheel doesn't come out far enough. Its either that or the pedals could be further back. Its really annoying, because either the wheel is too far away, or my legs are too cramped, theres no way I can ever get fully comfortable. Not that its uncomfortable, but its just not as nice I would like.

Other than that its perfect though :lol:


----------



## booree (Aug 22, 2011)

Rev said:


> olly2016 said:
> 
> 
> > Number86 said:
> ...


I guess that you know you can adjust the steering wheel in two dimensions. to front-back, up-down.


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm 32. This is my second Audi TT, My first was an Mk1 roadster that purchased at 22 and owned it for about 3 years. My current car is an s line TDI as I have a long commute.


----------



## DarrylW91 (Nov 8, 2017)

*How Old?*
I'm 26 and on my 2nd TT (TTS this time)

I bought my first TT at 25 but was involved in a car accident (not my fault) so when my GAP came through, straight away went out and got a TTS 8)

*Why did I buy it?*
I've always loved the TT, ever since my neighbour bought the first shape when it came out (when I was a lot younger :lol: )
The R8 is my dream car, and the MK3 TT is the closest I think I'll get to an R8... plus I'm a gadget man and as soon as I saw the virtual cockpit I was sold!


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

53 at present 54 in a couple of weeks, always loved the look of the TT from the MK1 back in the late 90`s but couldn`t afford one back then.

I always owned Vauxhalls (VXR GTE etc), before Audis due to the fact my father worked at the plant in Ellesmere Port (Discount and all that if you know what I mean).

My first TT was the MK2 TTRS Plus then the MK3 TTS and Now the Mk3 TTRS just got to love the straight line performance of the RS nothing I test drove even came close and I test drove a lot. Practicality style finesse and performance what more could you ask for, long may the TT continue as I know what car I will be purchasing in the future. :-*


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

How old:... 43

Why did I buy:... I was going to get one in my mid 30's but went racing instead. Bought a SLK350 about 4/5 years ago, kept it a year as I wasn't impressed with it at all. Test drove a few TT's and loved them, so I bought one. Think that was 3/4 years ago now!?


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

DarrylW91 said:


> *How Old?*
> I'm 26 and on my 2nd TT (TTS this time)
> 
> I bought my first TT at 25 but was involved in a car accident (not my fault) so when my GAP came through, straight away went out and got a TTS 8)
> ...


Lol you sound as bad as me! I'm still wondering if I bought my TT just for the Virtual Cockpit! Minute I saw it I knew I had to have it, 2-3 years later I'm about to get it (Saturday)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

So, to the people that have an RS...You're basically in GTR territory what that price tag, what kept you in a TT?


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Number86 said:


> So, to the people that have an RS...You're basically in GTR territory what that price tag, what kept you in a TT?


Have you sat in a GTR if you have then you will know why most RS owners on this forum will take the TTRS over the GTR. I know which cabin I would rather be sat in. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

booree said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> > For me there is a problem with the interior, its all great and definitely one of the best, but the damn steering wheel doesn't come out far enough. Its either that or the pedals could be further back. Its really annoying, because either the wheel is too far away, or my legs are too cramped, theres no way I can ever get fully comfortable. Not that its uncomfortable, but its just not as nice I would like.
> ...


Of course, the problem is that the furthest out it can go isn't far enough


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Number86 said:


> So, to the people that have an RS...You're basically in GTR territory what that price tag, what kept you in a TT?


It's mainly GTR's vintage interior and significantly higher running costs I presume.


----------



## flukey (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm 25.

Spent a year saving up for a house after getting my first good job after University then realised that it's much better to live with the parents a little longer and have a cool car 

Originally was looking at the MX5-RF but because of the residuals a TT was actually cheaper on PCP despite being £10k more expensive. I think I fell in love with the tech anyway. It was the first car I've ever bought.

Had my 1.8 TFSI black edition for a year now, though buying my first car was so addictive I wish I could get a new car every year!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom_mclaren (Jan 10, 2018)

Number86 said:


> Why did you buy your TT?


Cheaper than a porsche...


----------



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm 31, I bought my TT S Line Quattro new 18 months ago.

I bought the car because it fitted my requirements. I never really had a desire to own a TT but i had a crappy experience in the MK2.

I wanted a coupe that was high quality, semi auto, has the ability to have some fun, decent stereo and was quick. I nearly bought an M240i but once I sat in the TT I was sold.

TTRS next


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

51 now, bought my TT new last Nov. booked in at Castle Combe for my 1st track day with it in a few weeks time


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

flukey said:


> I'm 25.
> 
> Spent a year saving up for a house after getting my first good job after University then realised that it's much better to live with the parents a little longer and have a cool car
> 
> ...


STOP!

Being you, 10 years advanced...Please, it's not better. If you have cash, buy that house. I made this exact mistake, and while I earnt money to redeem this recently. If I had bought my house at 25, I would have made 200 grand. Do not substitute your house fund for a short lived car fund, which will depreciate instead of appreciate.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Number86 said:


> Why did you buy your TT?


There was no other car that met our shortlist of requirements.

We wanted a small Grand Tourer, which I guess is a bit of an oxymoron.

Our requirements were stand out looks (subjective I know), powerful engine (no argument), large luggage space (wife's shoe and handbag collection!), but smallish car (parking).

All traditional GT's tend to be big cars or the smaller ones have small luggage space. So no choice really unless someone can suggest an alternative, but we couldn't find one we liked.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm 59, this is the first time I've been able to afford a new one.

Had a Black Edition TT on loan for a month - was hooked.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

RobinHelsby said:


> I'm 59, this is the first time I've been able to afford a new one.
> 
> Had a Black Edition TT on loan for a month - was hooked.


Hi, Bl**dy youngsters. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I'm keeping quiet.


----------



## rcallow92 (Feb 23, 2018)

26. I bought my first TT a mk2 when I was 21 and still a baby


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

bought first TT (used 2008 TT 2.0T) when I was 31. Had it for 8yrs .. just picked up a new 2018 TTS @ 39 .. first ever new car purchase  .. Luv the TTs :mrgreen:

But yea, few weeks ago before i even got the new one, i saw another mk3 tts sepang blue pull up into gas station and it was an older lady in the 40-50s as well. One of the reasons I went from wanting the sepang blue and ended up with Daytona Gray


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Im 38. Had audi A6 before. This is my first TT bought few weeks ago. Virtual cockpit had me hooked on it. Definitely more powerful than my previous one.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

A 10 yo diesel car - I'd hope so :lol:


----------



## Rscoupe (Apr 1, 2018)

8 months ago bought wife black 2014 TT
3 months later traded it in for white 2016 TT
2 months later bought Daytona Grey 2018 TT RS for myself - best car I have ever driven
I turned 74 two months ago
Spent 20 years riding Harley Davidsons all over the USA

As they say It's not the speed- it's the sudden stops that will kill you


----------



## exact_days (Oct 31, 2020)

im now officially in my 30s ! just to let you know !


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm now 54 years old.

We purchased our Mk 1 TT back in 2001, when I was 35, and my wife was 31.
Since then we've had an Allroad, an S4, a Mk2 TTS, an A3 TDI, and now the '19 TT RS. 
My wife's next car will probably be an RS3, or perhaps a eTron GT if it is on the market.

As for the OP's note that lots of middle aged women drive TTs, that's certainly not the case around here (eastern NY). But even if it were true, I wouldn't mind. My mom drove a series of two-seaters (a few different Miatas, and a couple different Mercedes) all the way until she was in her 80s...


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

31 and definitely not a hairdresser


----------



## CliveM (Jun 23, 2020)

I understand where the OP is coming from. I bought our TT for my 59 year old wife. Frankly the 40TFSI is fast enough...actually way faster than she needs. It's about the same performance as the age old Sierra Cosworth...that adds perspective for the older ones here. I drive the TT a fair bit (I'm 64), it's fun to Chuck around. My car is an X3 M40i so we have two cars with very different characters and qualities.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Age is no barrier to performance cars. 
58 years of age when I bought my 225 + 19 years = 77 years of age & also drive an XR3 & a Nurgurg VXR. all still owned & from new. [smiley=dude.gif] , but most of you already know that.  
Hoggy.


----------



## simestt (Nov 2, 2017)

Some good life stories in this thread, thanks everyone. I drive a TT quattro and I am age 60. That's perhaps not too surprising. What I find surprising looking back is that I bought my first Audi aged 27 and it was a Coupe Quattro (5 cylinder, Torsen centre diff). Wasn't new of course, nor is my current TT, but I think driving a Coupe Quattro at 27 turned more heads than driving a TT does at 60 !


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I remember seeing the TT on the roads in 1999, and thinking to myself "that's a beautiful looking car and I'll never be able to drive one". A year later I took a new job which involved choosing a company car. I wandered into my local Audi garage with a view to choosing something sensible, and they had a silver 225 MK1 bang centre in the showroom. I jokingly said to the sales guy, "I'll take that one!", not thinking for one minute it would come within the monthly budget I had available. He made some phone calls to the fleet guy at the company and they worked something out I guess. Two weeks later that very car was delivered to my house ready to drive to the office for my first day. Two years later (and with 60,000 miles on the clock) I got a denim blue 225 to replace it.

Then I had kids! The 225 went back, and I entered the wonderful world of large saloons and SUVs.

Now they've grown up and I'm 51 (perfect mid-life crisis territory), I decided to treat myself to a MK3, and here I am again with a 2017 Black Edition TDI. Actually owning a car (rather than driving company cars as I have done mostly over the years) is something of a change - I wince every time I need tyres or servicing, and try not to think too much about depreciation, but I guess its part of the territory. It's something for me, rather than something functional to drive the family around in (Mrs aeroflott's car now ticks that box).

For me these days, its the aesthetics of the TT that I like, rather than the speed or "pose value" of it. It's just a nice place to be, sitting in a quality piece of design and engineering. For now, I'm very happy with it, although the benefits of the diesel engine aren't really noticeable at the moment as my mileage is right down with working from home.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I am on the 50's side too, I bought a brand new S3 8L in 2003, perfect to take around my baby (born in 2004) together with his long list of "accessories"... time passed, the baby became a kid, so I've sold the S3 2 years ago and jumped on a TTS...


----------



## ttultra65 (Aug 6, 2015)

79 just love the tt had 6 of them in the last 20 years, must my age eh


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ttultra65 said:


> 79 just love the tt had 6 of them in the last 20 years, must my age eh


 6 in 20 years ?  Hopefully you'll eventually find a goodun. :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## ttultra65 (Aug 6, 2015)

Wonderful cars all of them no probs with any mk2 mk3 petrol and diesel sport- slines and quattro lastest tsfi45 quattro 
think I've found the best sounding one now


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

*Nice thread resurrection guys - lets keep it going!*

31, male, had a MK3 TTS since 2018.
In my area, the gender divide seems pretty even for the MK3, though the drivers also appear the be under 40.
...Whereas the MK1 TT owners are a mystery as their pretty cars are usually parked and never seen in the wild. :?

I'd argue that your view of the TTS is a bit narrow. Not everyone 'pushes it to the limit' - _WALKS ALONG THE RAZORS EDGE_- that and the manual 6-speed doesn't have the proclivity of making the sound of a dodgy bowl movement when shifting gears. :lol:

As for the 'hairdresser' jibe, I've only heard it once from an S3 owner, until I went toe to toe with him on the road. 8)


----------



## dannyzucco (Aug 13, 2019)

42
my first tt was in the good old 99'

blu denim 225 quattro .... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

